# Whelping Box Question



## Jennih40 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am researching whelping boxes. I will be whelping the litter indoors and Momma is about 60 lb. I don't expect her to chew her box.

I'm looking for reviews on the DuraWhelp, EZWhelp, "Whelping Box Store" Brand, and also anyone who has used the brand on Ebay at Whelpmart?​ 
And, yes, I know it is less expensive to build them but I can't seem to get the hubby and son out of their boat long enough to tackle this job........Fishermen!​ 
Thanks in advance for your comments and opinions!​


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

We've used the DuraWhelp box for close to 10 years...it has lasted through 5-6 of our own litters plus being loaned out to friends for their litters. It still hangs tough after all that time; I've been real happy with it and would definitely recommend it. Easy to set up, easy to use, easy to clean, and easy to store.


----------

